# 1-Wire an Beckhoff CX



## Schuetzebub (18 Dezember 2011)

Hallo Liebe SPSler

Ich suchte nach einer Preiswerten lösung zur Temperatur überwachung gestossen bin ich auf 1-Wire technologie.

Ich möchte ca 70 Tempfühler überwachen. diese Auswerten also die Daten speichern und bei Gernzwertverletzung eine Nachricht absenden. Das Archivieren und senden ist kein Problem da ich sowas beruflich schon ab und an gemacht habe aber die Kommuniktation über Seriel zu dem 1-Wire System ist zur Zeit mein Problem. es gibt zwar libs aber diese sind alle für Wago geräte.

Würde mich über eine Info und Hilfe freuen 

Gruß Lars


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (18 Dezember 2011)

Um das mit der SPS zu machen, wirst du eine (für SPS Verhältnisse) relativ schnelle E/A Karte benötigen. Ich meine die Reaktionszeit liegt da bei 15 µs in der der Master reagieren muss.

Ich habe vom PC aus mal ein paar DS1820 Sensoren abgefragt. Dazu habe ich aber einen AVR Controller so programmiert, dass dieser diverse 1-Wire Teilnehmer abfragt. Über ein einfaches RS232-Protokoll habe ich dann vom PC aus die Daten aus dem AVR ausgelesen.

Wäre interessant zu wissen ob die Wago Geräte da besondere Hardware für benötigen.


----------



## Schuetzebub (18 Dezember 2011)

Hallo

danke für die Antwort meines wissens machen die Wago user es über eine rs232 Klemme. Die habe ich ja bei einem CX 9000 schon Onbord. diesen wollte ich auch nehmen.

VOn beckhoff gibt es eine Klemme die 8 1-Wire Fühler bedienen kann. Ich wollte aber über eine Serielle schnittstelle gehen oder noch besser über lan. da ich nicht weis wie viele teinehmer so ein RS 232 umsetzter bedienen kann.

Wäre über ein Paar infos Dankbar

Gruß Lars


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (18 Dezember 2011)

Um die 1-Wire Sensoren direkt an eine 'standard' RS232-Schnittstelle anzuschließen, habe ich bisher noch keine Schaltung gefunden.
Ich schätze mal dass Wago die RS232-Klemme entsprend konfigurierbar gemacht haben, sodass diese 1-Wire kompatibel ist.

Es gibt aber entsprechende Pegelwandler von Maxim (gar nicht so teuer) mit denen du deine Sensoren an eine normale RS232-Schnittstelle anschließen kannst.

Wir hatten das Thema vor einiger Zeit schonmal, da wirst du auch noch ein paar Informationen finden:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?7440-Cp340-Dallas-Sensoren


----------



## Rayk (18 Dezember 2011)

Anschluß one-wire-Bus:
Var 1: RS232 -Klemme -->Anschluß mit DS9097U Universal 1-Wire COM Port Adapter
Var 2: serielle Schnittstelle TTL-Pegel direkt DS2480B

nun kenn ich die Onbord-Schnittstelle der CX 9000 nicht, aber wenn es eine serielle Schnittstelle mit TTL-Signalen ist, dann findest du hier einen one-wire Koppler http://www.eservice-online.de/oshop...es/1-Wire-Buskoppler-galvanisch-Isoliert.html

dort finest du auch die owos.lib welche du an Beckhoff CX         anpassen kannst,
Gruß,
Rayk


----------



## Darkghost (24 Juli 2014)

Hallo,

@Schuetzebub 
Hast Du das mit der RS232 Schnittstelle bei Beckhoff mit dem one-wire Koppler mal ausprobiert?

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Schuetzebub (31 Juli 2014)

Hallo,

habe leider in letzter Zeit wenig damit gemacht und die angepasste Version von Rayk muss ich mal suchen da ich Sie irgendwie verlegt habe

LG Schuetzebub


----------



## Nickodemus (5 Februar 2015)

Hallo Schuetzebub,

gibts Neuigkeiten zu deiner 1-Wire Integration in eine Beckhoff PLC?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Mkr (22 September 2017)

Schon etwas her, aber was solls:

Hier ist von einer Beckhoff-Klemme die Rede, an die man acht "1-Wire"-Sensoren anschließen kann.

Welche ist das?  Kann sie im Beckhoff-Programm nicht finden.

Danke!


----------



## Ghosty (23 September 2017)

Schau mal bei den Busklemmen. z.B. KL3228


----------



## GLT (23 September 2017)

Die Klemme ist eine analoge für PT/NI1000 u. 1-wire ist eine Digitalschnittstelle - nur mal so am Rande.


----------



## Mkr (23 September 2017)

Hallo Ghosty,

ach je, leiderleider, hier liegt eine Verwechslung vor:

In dieser Unterhaltung geht es um den digitalen "1-wire" Bus von Maxim.

Die KL3228 ist (wie so viele andere auch) für den analogen PT100-Anschluss (o.ä.).

Trotzdem natürlich vielen Dank!

Gibt's denn auch irgendwas für den digitalen "1-wire" Bus von Maxim?

Grüße
Mkr


----------



## GLT (23 September 2017)

Warum nicht einen 1-Wire-Buscontroller einsetzen - Kommunikation je nach gusto?

https://www.esera.de/1-wire-grundlagen/1-wire-grundbausteine/


----------



## Ghosty (23 September 2017)

Sorry, hätte ich wohl genauer lesen müssen


----------



## Mkr (24 September 2017)

Warum nicht -- die Kosten für einen solchen Interface-baustein sollten möglichst zweistellig bleiben,
es sollte Beckhoff-seitig leicht handhabbar sein; nur wenige 1-wire Bausteine wären anzuschließen --
passt das?

Bin gespannt...


----------



## weißnix_ (24 September 2017)

Also die Preise von ESERO find isch schon ganz in Ordnung. Wenn Du das auf Arduiono-Basis selbst baust - was möglich ist - wird so ein Gateway auch bei ~30...60 EU landen.


----------



## Mebus (27 Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

bei github.com habe ich ein Projekt gefunden, was Software für den Anschluss eines 1-Wire Sensor an eine EL6001 oder EL6002 bereitstellt:

https://github.com/stmax82/1-WireBeckhoffPLC

Mebus


----------

